# [Root][One-Click] Motorola Razr Xt910/xt912 [Win/linux/mac]]



## MyComputerDoctor

Thanks to zedomax & FrAsErTaG

*WIndows Download:*
ZERGRUSH v2 by Doomlord

*Windows Instructions: *
Install USB Drivers
Extract Package
Enable debugging on Android Device. Settings - Application - Development - USB Debugging
Connect device to PC
Go to a command prompt and change directory to the Package
Run the Runme.bat file in Doomlords package.
Enjoy!
After you click the Runme.bat, your are system will run ADB and push the root exploit to your phone along with Superuser.apk.
The exploit is then executed and before you know it, your new RAZR will have root access. *ENJOY!*

*Linux & Mac Download:*
Download Link

WARNING: This linux & mac root script will install a recovery made for the Bionic. Only some options work. Recommend you don't use it and install this one http://rootzwiki.com...strap-recovery/

*Linux Instructions:*

sh runmelinux,sh

*or*

sudo sh runmelinux.sh

*Mac Instructions:*

sh runmemac.sh


----------



## Soapinmouth

anyone working on a way to reverse it?


----------



## Rythmyc

Considering this phone will most likely be going back in 13 days. I won't even try to root it until there's a confirmed and tested reversal. Hoping to see one.


----------



## z28nck33

Rythmyc said:


> Considering this phone will most likely be going back in 13 days. I won't even try to root it until there's a confirmed and tested reversal. Hoping to see one.


Just curious . Why r u gonna take it back


----------



## Rythmyc

z28nck33 said:


> Just curious . Why r u gonna take it back


Gnexus


----------



## jcutter347

Samsung radios are trash. Always have been. Who cares what it can do if it can't perform the main functions. They need to stick with making t.v.s.


----------

